# The New ArcheryLearningCenter DVD is ready to ship



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

*VOL 2 Professional Form and Shot Execution Techniques*










[/URL]





This is the second DVD from ArcheryLearningCenter. The first DVD, Professional Tuning Secrets, covered the Mechanical and tuning side of archery. This second installment covers the finer points of form, shot execution, and stability. Inside this DVD you will learn how to clean up and cure shot execution problems, How to make your bow more stable, how to make form changes to promote stability. and most of all... How to recognize through sight movement what changed need to be made and when.



*Contents:*

*Form* 

The basic form structure 

Draw Length tricks

Shot setup and approach to anchor 

Recognizing and releasing tension


*Shot Building *

Learn how to shoot the different release types in detail

Eliminate freezing

Using GRIV's ten yard exercise to create your best shot


*Stability*

More draw length tricks

Choosing and using stabilizers for best results

Bow tuning that affects stability

Creating the perfect balance​

You can buy the new one for only $24.95 or You can buy both the new DVD and Vol. 1 together for $44.95. You get the original for half price when you buy them together. Go to grivtech.com to order




.


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

You can watch a video clips here

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08WC8667K08


----------



## shootnAR (Jul 16, 2005)

*ordered mine*

Thanks for the infor.. Looks real good.. Cant wait to get it..


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

Looks great, I think I might just have to order the set.


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Lancaster Archery Supply now has a supply of DVD’s. You may have to ask customer service for assistance since it will probably take a couple of days to make it to their online catalog.

Enjoy
Bill


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)




----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Ordered! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Crusher said:


> Ordered! Can't wait to see it!


If you ordered before 10:30 this morning then it is on its way. Just dropped a stack of DVD's off at the Post Office.

Enjoy!:darkbeer:
Bill


----------



## dcreighton (Jan 2, 2008)

What is the run length of these DVD's? Last archery related DVD I purchased was about 20 minutes long and didn't cover its intended topics in depth.


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

dcreighton said:


> What is the run length of these DVD's? Last archery related DVD I purchased was about 20 minutes long and didn't cover its intended topics in depth.


The run time on each DVD is just under 2 hours. They have been edited so there are no long repetitive sections.


----------



## squish2519 (Dec 14, 2006)

Ordered

Thanks


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

hayman said:


> If you ordered before 10:30 this morning then it is on its way. Just dropped a stack of DVD's off at the Post Office.
> 
> Enjoy!:darkbeer:
> Bill



Dang it! I ordered at 12:30 pm today.:mg:


----------



## dcreighton (Jan 2, 2008)

Ordered a set.


----------



## 31EX (May 23, 2008)

I am so glad to see things like this!!


----------



## martinarquero (May 9, 2005)

*were?*

Tried to order at grivetech.com but I cant find it? can you put up a Link, thanks


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

martinarquero said:


> Tried to order at grivetech.com but I cant find it? can you put up a Link, thanks


http://grivtech.com/

Works for me.

Bill


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Crusher said:


> Dang it! I ordered at 12:30 pm today.:mg:


Another stack of DVD's going to the post office this morning.

You should get it within 2 to 3 days.

:shade:
Bill


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

I got mine yesterday and watched them both already. Thanks


----------



## martinarquero (May 9, 2005)

hayman said:


> http://grivtech.com/
> 
> Works for me.
> 
> Bill


Got it Bill Thanks.


----------



## shootnAR (Jul 16, 2005)

*recieved mine*

Awsome!!!! Thanks for such a great DVD. This is a must for anyone. I have learned many new things and I have been shooting for 15+ years. From release aid techniques to little things unthought about. I love it when someone like this shares there knowledge.


It is people like this that make the sport what it is. I will be ordering 2 trainers as soon as I figure out how to get them.


+10 buy it!!!! I got both!!!

LA


----------



## shootnAR (Jul 16, 2005)

*shot training aid*

Where can I get 1 of those training aids he uses??? Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thank you:teeth:


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

I emailed him but have not herd back from him. Let you know when I find out.

Bill


----------



## dcreighton (Jan 2, 2008)

Got mine and watched them all the way through. The newest DVD is very well done both for the instruction and production value. Highly recommended and good job. The "Tuning Secrets" DVD wasn't as well done from a production point of view but there was still a few small things I got out of it so well worth it especially when buying the pair. George lost weight between the two videos so good for him as it showed!

Also want to know about that training aid so let us know. The GrivTech store is "down for maintenance". 

If your looking for some tips and tricks to make you a better shot get these.


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

dcreighton said:


> Got mine and watched them all the way through. The newest DVD is very well done both for the instruction and production value. Highly recommended and good job. The "Tuning Secrets" DVD wasn't as well done from a production point of view but there was still a few small things I got out of it so well worth it especially when buying the pair. George lost weight between the two videos so good for him as it showed!
> 
> Also want to know about that training aid so let us know. The GrivTech store is "down for maintenance".
> 
> If your looking for some tips and tricks to make you a better shot get these.


From GRIV

"We are working on the site and will have it up and running this week. I am sold out of trainers and expect more in two weeks. "


:darkbeer:


----------



## BKING267 (Sep 7, 2008)

*como package.*

I ordered the combo package on 01/08/09. when could i expect it. getting excited about getting started.


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Well if you want to PM me your name and address, I can let you know If got the order and when it was shipped.

Bill


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

BKING267 said:


> I ordered the combo package on 01/08/09. when could i expect it. getting excited about getting started.


Went out on Saturday. Should get it today or tomorrow.

Bill


----------



## BKING267 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks bill


----------



## BKING267 (Sep 7, 2008)

thanks bill got my dvds yesterday from what ive seen so far im going to learn alot from these videos. thanks again Brent


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

hayman said:


> From GRIV
> 
> "We are working on the site and will have it up and running this week. I am sold out of trainers and expect more in two weeks. "
> 
> ...


Site is now up and running.

Bill


----------



## SW Iowa Shooter (Dec 27, 2007)

*ordered ours*

Just placed our order....the wife and i excited !


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

SW Iowa Shooter said:


> Just placed our order....the wife and i excited !


Hey SW Iowa,

Guess what I just put in the mail box.:darkbeer:

Bill


----------



## wvlongshot (Aug 11, 2008)

*Griv DVD's*

HAYMAN
I'm going to pm ya to see if my DVD's have left yet
Thank's


----------



## SW Iowa Shooter (Dec 27, 2007)

hayman said:


> Hey SW Iowa,
> 
> Guess what I just put in the mail box.:darkbeer:
> 
> Bill


Thanks....be looking for it!!!!!


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

hayman said:


> From GRIV
> 
> "We are working on the site and will have it up and running this week. I am sold out of trainers and expect more in two weeks. "
> 
> ...


I miss GRIV!:sad:


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

He was also a founding member, correct?


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

Just ordered both Vids from the site...........Hope to have them soon.......

Thanks guys....


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Check it out!

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/product_info.php?products_id=11468

:darkbeer:


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

*Yes Sir,*



hayman said:


> He was also a founding member, correct?



And a great ambassador for the sport. I had a you man that I got into archery who spent a whole summer saving money for a new Martin. He had the bow for about a month and was really doing well. We decieded to try a couple shots from a tree stand and on his first shot the bottom cam came into contact with the stand... The bow exploded in his hand and distroyed the cam and the string.

I contacted GRIV in a PM and within a week a package showed up at the young mans house, in the package was a new cam, a martin hat with Gail Martins signature, and a hand written note.

The young man is now a man and still shoots Martin bows, and still has Hat and the note.


----------



## martinarquero (May 9, 2005)

*dvd*

Just want to thank you for sending dvd's so fast, I order Monday got them Today Im watching it now and they are great, lots of information I thoght I knew, exelent work!!!!
Thanks
Martin


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

:thumbs_up


----------



## Hoytusa#1 (Jan 2, 2009)

How long does it take to get the DVD's? I ordered mine on 1/19/09 can not wait to get them.

Does Gary have any classes planed close to KY?

Where is he located if you go to him for lessons?


----------



## Hoytusa#1 (Jan 2, 2009)

*Great DVD'S*

I got mine in on Saturday and watched them once and then scanned back thru them again. Have made changes to my draw length and then creep tuned. Wow this bow is holding alot better.
I am working on the 10 yard program now and going to play with adding Vbars. I am shooitng a pro-elite at 30.5 inch draw now was 31 inches. It has 3000 limbs with the C2 cams. I had a kicker bar on the bottom of the bow next to the bottom limb, did not like how the bow responded after the shot.

Thanks for a the great DVD'S. I will be coming to one of your classes.


----------



## DarkFORCE (Feb 28, 2003)

Ordered the combo set today. I can not wait to watch these. Just getting back into archery after 3 1/2 years and I need all the help I can get. lol


----------



## sleepinatree (Nov 17, 2008)

Just order the set. Can't wait to get them! :thumbs_up


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

I got mine after about 4 days. I already knew alot of the things on the DVD but it was a nice refresher and I went back and done some tuning on my bows I have not done in years and I think my bow is really holding and shooting better than I have in a long time. Now if I can just do better. 
Good DVD's.


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

Great Vid's.............Ive watched mine 3 times now.........


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Just dropped a hand full at the Post Office.

Thanks Guys. :darkbeer:

Bill


----------



## sleepinatree (Nov 17, 2008)

hayman said:


> Just dropped a hand full at the Post Office.
> 
> Thanks Guys. :darkbeer:
> 
> Bill


Sweet! Hope mine were in that batch. :thumbs_up


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

If it wasn't, then I’m sure it was in the HUGE stack I just dropped off this afternoon.

Thanks again guy

Bill
:darkbeer:


----------



## stormdogg (Oct 20, 2006)

*dvds*

any chance for a donation for archery youth instructors?
missouri department of conservation volunteer archery instructor
[email protected]


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Send me a PM with the info.


----------



## sleepinatree (Nov 17, 2008)

Recieved my set yesterday, watched them both last night, full of info explained in a simple way!

Great DVDs!

Thanks again
Tony


----------



## vmir (Mar 24, 2008)

*combo ordered.*

order just sent for the combo !!


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Got your order and it will be in the mail this afternoon. Should have it in a day or two..


Thanks for the support guys.

Bill


----------



## archery4me (Dec 28, 2006)

Awesome DVDs. That hoyt ad he has in there was awesome too. I would love to see something like that on TV someday.


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

ttt


----------



## hanyueh (Aug 27, 2008)

Any chance of donation for Youth Archery in Schools Programme in my country? Will be much appreciated. 

-Volunteer Youth Certified Archery Instructors


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

hanyueh said:


> Any chance of donation for Youth Archery in Schools Programme in my country? Will be much appreciated.
> 
> -Volunteer Youth Certified Archery Instructors



PM me all the information


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Check out what’s at the bottom right hand corner of LAS Web page.:wink:



http://www.lancasterarchery.com/index.php


----------



## hanyueh (Aug 27, 2008)

pm sent for request of donation


----------

